# Lost music in the box



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

You have moved into a new house, that is over 100 years old, and decide to put some stuff in the loft. Anyway, after a while, in the corner you find a dust covered box. Opening it gently you see it is packed with handwritten music scores that look like being very special. Trembling, you take a look to see who wrote them, and find out it was [blank], [blank], and [blank].

Insert what lost or presumed to be never written works you would like to see.

Mine:

The complete Contrapunctus XIV from Bach's Art of the Fugue.

Beethoven's 33rd Piano Sonata in G minor. An astronomically huge work that trumps every piano work ever written.

Chopin's Symphony in C minor. It would be interesting.

Assuming they were genuine, I wonder if they would be classed as priceless.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Knowing my luck it would probably be the missing section from Britten's war requiem - and as I live in the UK it is unlikely to be the missing scraps of paper supposedly destroyed by Sussmayr after he finished of M requiem


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

J S Bach's son, Emeril Child Bach's "The Art of Fudge" 

In all seriousness, I think the thing that would excite me the most would be to find some ultimately translatable written record of the music actually played in ancient lands - Greece, Egypt, Persia, Judea. No lost score of the 18th or 19th century would mean more to me.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I would be ecstatic if Varese's older works were discovered to have survived. His one surviving work from his early period, is so beautiful, and it makes me curious what all his other early work sounds like.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Nothing would be more exciting to be than Haydn's 105th symphony. I mean, it can only get better as the numbers get bigger, right?


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Ramako said:


> Nothing would be more exciting to be than Haydn's 105th symphony. I mean, it can only get better as the numbers get bigger, right?


That would be grand. I really into Haydn at present after years of just treating him as a composer of necessity. Love you sig, certainly true!.

Also, would not finding the last movements of Schubert's 8th and his unfinished piano sonatas be quite a find?


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

beetzart said:


> That would be grand. I really into Haydn at present after years of just treating him as a composer of necessity. Love you sig, certainly true!.
> 
> Also, would not finding the last movements of Schubert's 8th and his unfinished piano sonatas be quite a find?


Thanks!
It would. I must confess ignorance on the sonatas, but I always stand off listening to Schubert's unfinished symphony, because, well, it's unfinished . That would certainly put an end to that!


----------

